# Help with Police Check...



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm caught in a sticky situation  I'll be applying for Spouse Visa shortly, and according to its critera, under the Character requirements, I need to submit a Police Check for each country where I had resided for >12 months. 

As part of my overseas posting, I spent 13 months in India. Bearing the above requirement in mind, I contacted the High Commission of India in Singapore and they replied saying they're not able to do this.

I feel pretty lost now...because there's no way I can go back to India. My co's operations there have ended completely. And I really cannot afford to fly all the way to India.

I have also contract the Australian High Commission back home and they said I absolutely have to provide this document as this is a legislative matter. 

Is there any way to do this? Will Immigration be understanding about my situation if I spoke to them about this?

~Sad Miss Swan


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Miss Swan:

I'm afraid PCC is set in stone, AU immi will not grant a visa without it. I don't think the India High Commission can help but it does appear you can do the India check by mail. The places to send the info request is on the Penal Clearance form by Immi (previously 47P). Have you tried contacting them directly in India?

Good luck 



Miss Swan said:


> I'm caught in a sticky situation  I'll be applying for Spouse Visa shortly, and according to its critera, under the Character requirements, I need to submit a Police Check for each country where I had resided for >12 months.
> 
> As part of my overseas posting, I spent 13 months in India. Bearing the above requirement in mind, I contacted the High Commission of India in Singapore and they replied saying they're not able to do this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Hi Miss Swan:
> 
> I'm afraid PCC is set in stone, AU immi will not grant a visa without it. I don't think the India High Commission can help but it does appear you can do the India check by mail. The places to send the info request is on the Penal Clearance form by Immi (previously 47P). Have you tried contacting them directly in India?
> 
> Good luck


Looked it up on the US State Dept web site out of interest -- they list which countries do and do not supply police certificates for US immigration purposes. Yep, I know it ain't OZ immigration -- but their data is usually accurate and the availability of such documents will be the same. They state: "Indian police certificates are not available for foreign (non-Indian) applicants applying outside India."


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Looked it up on the US State Dept web site out of interest -- they list which countries do and do not supply police certificates for US immigration purposes. Yep, I know it ain't OZ immigration -- but their data is usually accurate and the availability of such documents will be the same. They state: "Indian police certificates are not available for foreign (non-Indian) applicants applying outside India."


Hi Fatbrit! This is one very interesting piece of news..!! But the Penal Character PDF (page 8) does state that non-residents of other nationality may apply in writing. Sounds contradictory?!

I will be checking with my Indian acquaintance who's a solicitor based in Delhi. *fingers crossed*

Now I'm checking with my ex-colleague in China regarding this document in China. I worked in China for more than a year too...this document thing is giving me sleepless nights :S I know there're heaps of documents to produce for OZ visas but it adds extra pressure from me when I have to cross borders to retrieve documents


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Miss Swan said:


> Hi Fatbrit! This is one very interesting piece of news..!! But the Penal Character PDF (page 8) does state that non-residents of other nationality may apply in writing. Sounds contradictory?!
> 
> I will be checking with my Indian acquaintance who's a solicitor based in Delhi. *fingers crossed*
> 
> Now I'm checking with my ex-colleague in China regarding this document in China. I worked in China for more than a year too...this document thing is giving me sleepless nights :S I know there're heaps of documents to produce for OZ visas but it adds extra pressure from me when I have to cross borders to retrieve documents


Have tried this ?

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

"
INDIA
Relevant document – ‘Police Clearance Certificate’
Apply 
Citizens Regional Passport Office in person
Resident non-citizens in person at the
Ministry of Home Affairs of their state
*Non-residents (citizens) *nearest Indian
High Commission or Consulate or Embassy
in country of residence
*Non-residents (other national)* in writing
with relevant information concerning the
stay period (address/time spent) along with
personal particulars and reason for the
issuance of PCC to Foreigners Division,
Ministry of Home Affairs, Jaisalmer House,
Mansingh Road, New Delhi. Non-residents
can also obtain a Police Clearance
Certificate from Senior Superintendent of
Police (SSP) if there is no FRRO office in
their location
At Foreigners Division
Ministry of Home Affairs
Jaisalmer House
26 Mansingh Road (opposite Taj Mansingh
Hotel) New Delhi – 110 001
*Phone 91-011-23389517 / 23385741*
Or at Foreigner Regional Registration Office
East Block VIII
Level II
R.K. Puram, Sector-1
New Delhi – 110 022
Phone 91-011-26711443
Form depends on the office conducting the
check/producing the certificate"


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks manish1980, yes I've seen that piece of info  Believe I should be classified as "Non-residents (other national)"
My only worry is that the Foreigners' Division might lose my letter, or shuck it one side and attending to it only after a few months. I've tried to do to my visa extension in India before, and no offense to you manish, it was really a hell-ish time. If it weren't for my frequent trips personally to the respective offices, and all the calls I made (plus giving "tips"), I would very well have overstayed my visa... So happy as I am to furnish Delhi with documents, I just need confirmation that they will treat such letters seriously.

I have already contacted my Delhi-based acquaintance there who works as a legal consultant, and now waiting for his reply  I asked him if he could act on my behalf to apply for the PCC (might have to pay him a fee but I'd feel more at ease knowing someone is in contact with the authorities and following up for me), and also if what Fatbrit said holds true (above post).

Will keep everyone updated


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

A case officer may be able to waive the requirement if you can prove that it has been impossible for you to obtain the clearance (eg: statement outlining everything you have done to obtain the clearance and attaching all copies of correspondence). Certainly case officers have done this in the past with respect to, for example, Saudi Arabian police checks.

At the very least, your case officer should be able to grant an extension of time until you are able to obtain the clearance. 

Have you tried contacting an Indian Consul General or High Commission that is not based in Singapore? You may have a bit more luck that way.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Veronika!!

This certainly takes a huge load off my mind  Hmm if even the Indian High Commission in Singapore is unable to attend to my request, I can't think of High Commissions in other countries who can assist me since this is a Singapore vs India issue. My only option now is to contact the Delhi-based Foreigner's Office and find out exactly what I need to provide. My Indian acquaintance will be helping me to do that.

Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Hiya it's me again! Back with another question..

Before India, I worked in China for ~1.5 yrs. 
I spent 10 months in Shanghai.
Then moved to my Co's other branch office in Suzhou, where I spent 13 months.

I'm contacting my Suzhou friend to help me check out the Police Check cert, but not sure if I'm required to get one from Shanghai??

Does Immi count the residing time in each state (then I don't have to bother with Shanghai) or does it count the entire consolidated time in one country (then arghgh I have to find some way to do this)?

Anyone knows? I'm close to tearing my hair out...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd concentrate on the one for Suzhou, the 47P form doesn't really specify how many you need to get, I suppose if you get a really suspicious CO you could be asked to get the Shanghai one also.



Miss Swan said:


> Hiya it's me again! Back with another question..
> 
> Before India, I worked in China for ~1.5 yrs.
> I spent 10 months in Shanghai.
> ...


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice amaslam! No reply yet from my Suzhou counterpart..all things in good time.
What I'm really really confused is, can I be waived from Police Checks in China and India? I've posted this issue on the Shanghai Expats forum and an expat replied saying he went to apply for this doc too "he'd have to sell his soul". Lol...

And as Fatbrit so wonderfully pointed out, that Indian PCC's are not obtainable for foreigners outside India. I am trying to get my Indian Embassy to provide a writing for this but there's a good chance they'd refuse to do it because it certainly doesn't sound good on paper to be saying "We can't do this."

After spending time in both countries, while culture is beautiful, dealing with the govt can really be an ironlock - virtually impossible to get things done unless you have strong connections...


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Back with update!!

One half of problem solved! I emailed to the Indian High Commission in Singapore and requested for a reply in writing as to why I can't obtain the Police Check for India.

"Normally police clearance certificate is issued only to Indian passport holders." - is what they replied 

I hope this info is useful for applicants in my situation. Now gotta find out from China's side if they can write something similar


----------



## manik2303 (Aug 7, 2010)

Miss Swan said:


> Back with update!!
> 
> One half of problem solved! I emailed to the Indian High Commission in Singapore and requested for a reply in writing as to why I can't obtain the Police Check for India.
> 
> ...


Miss Swan...
Wanted to check on China PCC. How did you get this done? I' m already going crazy on this. I had worked for more than 2yrs in Shanghai and i need some sort of pointers on this which would be of great help. Do let me know how you had gone thru China PCC requirement.


----------



## Blackrocko (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi,

From personal experience, a very similar situation did not cause me any issues.

I came to Oz with a UK passport, but had lived and worked around Europe for a couple of years (on a 457).

When I applied for PR (856) my agent advised that unless I was an official resident of any of the countries I had spent time in, I did not need to have police checks from those locations. I had beein in Spain for more than 2 years, but was granted PR with police checks from the UK, and AU (where I have been for 3+ years).

I listed all locations visited (in a vague seperate form with my PR application as I travel externsively with work) over the last 10 years, but did not get questioned at all. Some of this time was 3+ months in Asia.

Good luck....


----------



## Charan31 (Oct 14, 2013)

manik2303 said:


> Miss Swan...
> Wanted to check on China PCC. How did you get this done? I' m already going crazy on this. I had worked for more than 2yrs in Shanghai and i need some sort of pointers on this which would be of great help. Do let me know how you had gone thru China PCC requirement.


Hi Manik, did you get this sorted out, if so please help me. I'm in a similar situation right now. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Charan31 said:


> Hi Manik, did you get this sorted out, if so please help me. I'm in a similar situation right now. Thanks!


I had to contact my previous company in Shanghai to get the Shanghai PCC. It is not something you can do yourself online on your own. For China, you need to find a representative who can do it on your behalf. Now, if your former company is no longer around or you don't want to contact them for some reason, you need to find a company who provides services to help foreigners get their Shanghai PCC.

I couldn't get my Suzhou one after all and explained it to the Australian Immigration. They accepted my explanation without much fuss hurrah!


----------



## manik2303 (Aug 7, 2010)

Charan31 said:


> Hi Manik, did you get this sorted out, if so please help me. I'm in a similar situation right now. Thanks!


Hi Charan...
Yeah Charan. I got this from an agent who did the PCC work for me. This guy seem to be good. One of my friend indeed helped me in checking the authenticity and it worked!! 
The agents name

(sometimes email IDs get deleted in posts so I have replaced symbols with letters)
Its advisable to get a translated copy of the PCC from the same guy as you know the original doc would be in Chinese. All the best !!!


----------



## Charan31 (Oct 14, 2013)

Miss Swan said:


> I had to contact my previous company in Shanghai to get the Shanghai PCC. It is not something you can do yourself online on your own. For China, you need to find a representative who can do it on your behalf. Now, if your former company is no longer around or you don't want to contact them for some reason, you need to find a company who provides services to help foreigners get their Shanghai PCC.
> 
> I couldn't get my Suzhou one after all and explained it to the Australian Immigration. They accepted my explanation without much fuss hurrah!


Thanks Miss Swan for the update, I'll see if I can convince my case officer that I'll not able to get it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Charan31 (Oct 14, 2013)

manik2303 said:


> Hi Charan...
> Yeah Charan. I got this from an agent who did the PCC work for me. This guy seem to be good. One of my friend indeed helped me in checking the authenticity and it worked!!
> The agents name
> 
> ...


Thanks Manik for the Info, but I think the service is a bit expensive, I need to get two PCC's one for me and one for my wifey. I'll anyways get in touch with him and try to negotiate.


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello All,


I have applied for PR 189 on 28.10.2013. I got my PCC done on 26.06.2013.
Indian Passport Seva Kendra says that the certificate is valid for 6 months and my Agent says that the certificate is valid for 1 year. My PCC as per PSK would expire on 26.12.2013.
Can any one please guide me as to should i worry about it and assume that PCC is valid for 12 months OR shall i re-apply for a PCC?
I am confused please help.


----------



## Coffeee (Nov 14, 2013)

*confused,stuck,miserable!!*

Hello Miss Swan

I m in a very difficult situation here with Chinese police checks.I m asked by my CO to provide police check for china as i have spent 10 years in china working teaching there.i have provided police check for my last place of residence in china however i couldn't provide for other places i have stayed during last 10 years ( many small cities around china) as its nearly impossible to do so as theres no central authority in china to provide police check once certificate for all those cities and provinces.i did try to get it through a lawyer however she failed to get it a the police /exit entry told her that since i m a foreigner and no longer a resident in their area/province they can't issue a no criminal certificate for me.I forwarded all this info along with officers names/phone number/police station names whom myself and my lawyer contacted in last 7-8 months( yes,it took me that long just to locate the right places,right people ,things are not easy to get done in china)….i have submitted all these proofs along with a statement by myself and my lawyer to my CO but she seems to think its not enough and she says she will issue me with a letter for those local authorities in china to help me with no criminal record.I m stuck here.i don't know what to do.it cost me fortune to visit all those cities in china around china more than 10 cities where i have stayed over last ten years and now my CO wants me to go there once again and get no criminal certificate.She says that this evidence i have provided isn't enough,( phone calls,lawyer statement,travel tickets to those police stations,police officers name contact details,my statement,not enough ??? really??))))…..!!!

I don't know how to convince my CO,its already been more than a year since i have applied for partner visa 309…i m getting tired now.i have submitted police check from my home country,police check from CHina covering one year of stay ( from the place i was staying at the time of lodging my 309 visa application) .it was easy to get that one as i was residing,working there at that time)……!!! i m seriously thinking to withdraw my visa application….such a hassle..i have no criminal record .i m a peaceful residence.i shouldn't be going through all this..Miss SWAN,how did you persuade your case officer? what exactly you told her? please help me.i would really really really appreciate and sorry for my long post!!

Regards

COnfused






QUOTE=Miss Swan;137634]Thanks for the advice amaslam! No reply yet from my Suzhou counterpart..all things in good time.
What I'm really really confused is, can I be waived from Police Checks in China and India? I've posted this issue on the Shanghai Expats forum and an expat replied saying he went to apply for this doc too "he'd have to sell his soul". Lol...

And as Fatbrit so wonderfully pointed out, that Indian PCC's are not obtainable for foreigners outside India. I am trying to get my Indian Embassy to provide a writing for this but there's a good chance they'd refuse to do it because it certainly doesn't sound good on paper to be saying "We can't do this."

After spending time in both countries, while culture is beautiful, dealing with the govt can really be an ironlock - virtually impossible to get things done unless you have strong connections...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Coffeee said:


> Hello Miss Swan
> 
> I m in a very difficult situation here with Chinese police checks.I m asked by my CO to provide police check for china as i have spent 10 years in china working teaching there.i have provided police check for my last place of residence in china however i couldn't provide for other places i have stayed during last 10 years ( many small cities around china) as its nearly impossible to do so as theres no central authority in china to provide police check once certificate for all those cities and provinces.i did try to get it through a lawyer however she failed to get it a the police /exit entry told her that since i m a foreigner and no longer a resident in their area/province they can't issue a no criminal certificate for me.I forwarded all this info along with officers names/phone number/police station names whom myself and my lawyer contacted in last 7-8 months( yes,it took me that long just to locate the right places,right people ,things are not easy to get done in china)….i have submitted all these proofs along with a statement by myself and my lawyer to my CO but she seems to think its not enough and she says she will issue me with a letter for those local authorities in china to help me with no criminal record.I m stuck here.i don't know what to do.it cost me fortune to visit all those cities in china around china more than 10 cities where i have stayed over last ten years and now my CO wants me to go there once again and get no criminal certificate.She says that this evidence i have provided isn't enough,( phone calls,lawyer statement,travel tickets to those police stations,police officers name contact details,my statement,not enough ??? really??))))…..!!!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ask your CO if you can submit a Character Statutory Declaration. Template is on DIBP Website


----------

